# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  cnc

## hobao9x

mình muốn làm máy cnc 3 trục dùng motot step 57 và động cơ phay 800w thì nên dùng loại mạch gì chạy ổn . và giúp mình ít hình ảnh nối mạch với động cơ bước phay và nguồn với . cám ơn

----------


## Gamo

Mình chưa hiểu ý bạn, nhưng có vẻ bạn đang muốn hỏi về mạch điều khiển máy cnc? Có nhiều loại giá từ 150k đến 20tr. Thường dân diy dùng loại 150k để điều khiển từ máy pc. Khi bạn mua, người bán sẽ hướng dẫn.

Còn muốn đồ tốt, giá hợp lý, sản phẩm Dzit Nôm, chế độ bảo hành và  hướng dẫn vận hành như VIP thì có thể liên hệ cụ Nhật Sơn. Phải tội hàng của hắn thì giá cao hơn hàng TQ (nhìn cũng gấu hơn)

----------

